
Show HN: I made a minimalistic website to make exercise at work easier - JenkinsRulltupp
https://www.overstellar.se/random-exercise
======
Cheyana
I had a similar idea for years now, just without the animation of the
exercise. Did it come out of one of the frustrations I had with exercise,
which was all of that monotonous counting? Kudos to you for following through
with it.

~~~
JenkinsRulltupp
Thanks! Yes, a big reason to why I designed the site was to remove some of the
monotonous nature of exercising, and also to reduce as much resistance as
possible (that's why I wanted to use autoplaying gifs) It is also a response
to all these trendy "7-minute workout" apps, I think it's dangerous to give
people the idea that you can just exercise 7 minutes and then sit on your ass
the rest of the day.

